# Painting oil over latex primed spots



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Trim in a room was all done in oil years ago. I sanded everything and patch some spots with System Three sculpt wood. The client wanted to do latex in the room: the ceiling and walls are already done (in latex) but they were still debating what color to do the trim in.

Now they decided they want the trim done in oil based paint, not latex. I already primed the patched areas with 123 Zin as well as some bare wood spots. Can I paint the oil over these spots or do I need to sand the primer off and then reprime with oil or Bin?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

beedoola said:


> Trim in a room was all done in oil years ago. I sanded everything and patch some spots with System Three sculpt wood. The client wanted to do latex in the room: the ceiling and walls are already done (in latex) but they were still debating what color to do the trim in.
> 
> Now they decided they want the trim done in oil based paint, not latex. I already primed the patched areas with 123 Zin as well as some bare wood spots. Can I paint the oil over these spots or do I need to sand the primer off and then reprime with oil or Bin?


Son, you can just paint all over everything you mentioned above with that oil. If they wanted it done in latex you'd have had to go over all the trim with 123, not just some patches. It's a conversion primer.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, Wild Bill


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just a quick question. Did you already do the walls/ceiling etc. in latex? If so, I sure hope they weren't previously oil.


----------



## Ken Odell (Mar 29, 2013)

You can always paint oil over latex (properly sanded) just not the other way around.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ken Odell said:


> You can always paint oil over latex (properly sanded) just not the other way around.


Painter's greatest sin in my opinion.

Edit: The latex over oil part. There is so much of that around here it's not even funny.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

What I've read is that latex over oil is more of an issue on exterior work.

The ceiling and walls are done, in latex. Both were cleaned a few times with TSP. I'm not sure if they were oil previously but the end result looks good.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

beedoola said:


> What I've read is that latex over oil is more of an issue on exterior work.
> 
> The ceiling and walls are done, in latex. Both were cleaned a few times with TSP. I'm not sure if they were oil previously but the end result looks good.


Latex over oil is an issue on interior as well. It will never bond properly, whether it looks good or not. At any point in time you'll be able to do the fingernail test and the latex will come off easily.

Very easily.

Always keep a bottle of acetone on board. If it melts the paint, it's latex. If it polishes it or doesn't dissolve, it's oil.

I really hope you didn't put latex over oil.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

123 says right on the label use over and under any paints. You're good to go.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Damon is right. 

Also, it's a good idea to look up a products technical data before you use it or if you're concerned about comparability issues. This is especially true for primers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend using 123 as a conversion to latex at all. Uma is the best next I would use peel bond or cover stain.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I wouldn't recommend using 123 as a conversion to latex at all. Uma is the best next I would use peel bond or cover stain.


Just curious as to why you wouldn't recommend 123?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I had a problem years ago I used it as a conversion and it was a nightmare. Had to redo the entire job. Now I don't play games uma everytime.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I had a problem years ago I used it as a conversion and it was a nightmare. Had to redo the entire job. Now I don't play games uma everytime.


Huh, I know what you mean when something bites you in the butt. Certainly scares you from it for the next time. I've used it for this purpose for years, but everyone has their own go to product.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Really that's very interesting to me. No problems at all? Have you been back to any of those jobs. Try fingernail test? 

I offer a guarantee on my work that's why I use uma. People in my market are really picky, partially because I don't work cheap. 

I'm glad it's worked for you. That's why I always say what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Really that's very interesting to me. No problems at all? Have you been back to any of those jobs. Try fingernail test?
> 
> I offer a guarantee on my work that's why I use uma. People in my market are really picky, partially because I don't work cheap.
> 
> I'm glad it's worked for you. That's why I always say what works for me may not work for you.


Yep, I've been back to a number of them. I usually sand the crap out of oil before I put any 123 on it. Did the fingernail test. I've always found it holds up really well. Definitely have to let it cure though.

Can't do the two hour recoat.

That being said, you have to use what's available to you. I'd never even heard of Uma before joining this forum, and I know for sure it's not available around here. I love coverstain, but most customers would freak as soon as I opened the can.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

That's very true like it's weird how you can't get every product in every state. 

I like 123 it's awsome don't get me wrong. Anything zins is ok in my book.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I remember when I was About 18years old working for my old boss, we painted latex over oil all the time. Kinda makes me think back as to what happened to those jobs.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TrueColors said:


> I remember when I was About 18years old working for my old boss, we painted latex over oil all the time. Kinda makes me think back as to what happened to those jobs.


The next painter was wishing he could hang you up by the balls at beat you with a big stick:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although it's a good rule of thumb NOT to paint latex over oil, it's not an absolute.

The modern day top quality 100% acrylics bond to properly prepared (washed & sanded) oils. 

It the 70's, there were too much vinyl latex going over the poorly prepped oils. THAT was disastrous. 

Even for exteriors, a painter I knew would say "oil to the wood, acrylic to the weather". He would prime with California Universal Primer (a linseed enhanced primer) and coat with whatever Calif Acrylic exterior paint he was using.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Latex over oil is an issue on interior as well. It will never bond properly, whether it looks good or not. At any point in time you'll be able to do the fingernail test and the latex will come off easily.
> 
> Very easily.
> 
> ...


Not with Cali Ultraplate. It will cure hard a nails over oil with a scuff sand. I highly recommend it to you guys trying to convert on a job. And if it is available to you of course. I painted my store displays that where originally painted with gloss white Rustoleum over a year ago and you can't get that Ultraplate to budge. It's a little pricy but with what you can save in labor it is cheap.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

For the record, this is what happens when Behr Ultra is put over oil. Everybody cries.


----------

